# MI4 Konfigurationssoftware MI4-CFG



## Ossikopp (2 Juni 2010)

Hallo ,

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen ,habe ein altes Touch-Panel von Möller MI4-550-TA1 und bin nun auf der Suche nach einer funktionstüchtigen Software.
Ich habe die Trial-Version von Glöckner Moeller heruntergeladen,hat soweit auch alles funktioniert.Bis auf die Einschränkung das man keine SPS im Projekt ändern kann.
Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere eine Version billig abzugeben.
Danke schon mal im voraus...

Gruß Ossikopp


----------



## PN/DP (2 Juni 2010)

*Downloadlink MI4-CFG-1*

Eventuell nützt Dir das hier was:
MI4-CFG-1 Vollversion MI4 configuration V6.04 *(Requires serial number)*

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Ossikopp (2 Juni 2010)

*Mi4-cfg*

Ohne Seriel-Nr. leider nicht,diese Seite kannte ich schon.
Aber trotzdem danke...

Gruß Ossikopp


----------



## PN/DP (20 Juni 2010)

*Downloadlink MI4-CFG-1 Deutsch*

Hier gibt es die Software MI4-CFG-1 übrigens auch auf Deutsch:
ftp://ftp.moeller.net/AUTOMATION/DOWNLOAD/SOFTWARE_UPDATES/MI4_CONFIGURATOR/Version_6.04/ 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## PN/DP (20 Juni 2010)

*MI4 Handbücher/Manuals*

Handbücher deutsch
12/03 AWB-C27-1293D MI4 Hardware und Projektierung
04/05 AWB-C27-1294D MI4-CFG Konfigurationssoftware: Benutzeroberfläche
05/01 AWB-C27-1303D Kommunikation MI4 - SPS
02/03 AWB2700-1302D MI4 Kurzanleitung

Manuals english
12/03 AWB-C27-1293GB MI4 Hardware and Engineering
04/05 AWB-C27-1294GB MI4-CFG Configuration Software: User Interface
05/01 AWB-C27-1303GB Communication MI4 – PLC
02/03 AWB2700-1302GB MI4 Training Guide

Gruß
Harald


----------



## AhaemmerleHuser (7 September 2020)

Hallo,
ich suche muss ein Panel MI4-110-KC1 ersetzen, und suche die Konfigurationssoftware MI4-CFG.
Haben Sie zufällig diese noch und könnten Sie mir diese zur Verfügung stellen?
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
A.Hämmerle


----------

